# Kurbel 150 mm für KinderMTB



## MaxDD (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

zum Aufbau eines kinderfreundlichen MTB für meinen Sohn suche ich eine (leichte) 150 mm Kurbel, am besten schon für 3 Kettenblätter (das große Kettenblatt soll ohne Zähne als Schutzring dienen).

Original scheint es die ja nicht zu kaufen zu geben, oder? Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Ich weiß, kürzen ist eine gängige Variante hier, aber auch da hab ich kein geeignetes Altteil da.

Oder hat jemand was gebrauchtes in ca. 150 mm zu verkaufen?

Besten Dank!
Grüße

MaxDD


----------



## chowi (1. September 2009)

Miche`Young

Sugino XD

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxDD (1. September 2009)

Danke.

Die Sugino XD macht einen ganz guten Eindruck.


----------



## chowi (1. September 2009)

kuckst du hier...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393988

allerdings nur 1 KB

Gruß chowi


----------



## octane1967 (6. September 2009)

Es gibt eine Vierkant 3fach-Kurbel mit 152 mm von Suntour, die kostet gerade mal 20,-. Aber leicht ist die nicht und am 15" Rahmen meiner Tochter hat die Kurbel mit dem empfohlenen 122 mm-Lager einen Abstand von je ca. 12 mm zur Kettenstrebe. ich werde wohl mal ein 107 oder 110 mm-Lager ausprobieren. Leichter wirds davon nicht, aber wenigstens schmäler. Denn die Kohle für ein Tune-Lager ist einfach nicht da ...


----------

